
At Last, a Firewall for Your Car's Black Box - vwinsyee
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/04/autocyb-car-firewall/
======
jstanley
But you need to unlock the car in order to get to it, surely that keeps out
anyone nefarious?

I don't see what problem this solves.

